# short term rentals



## weatherwatcher (Nov 27, 2011)

Hi all,
we're looking to drive over from Spain(which is where we live at the moment) around the end of August beginning of September to central Portugal possibly around the Leiria area with the intention of looking at property to buy. We're hoping to stay approx. 2- 3 months, it could be less depending on how quickly we find something, we want to rent somewhere but looking on the internet at properties, they seem quite expensive as in weekly holiday rates or long term rentals of 12 months or more. Can anyone come up with some alternatives? There will be just my husband and myself so only looking for 1 or 2 bedroom place that's not too far away from a small village or town.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Some friends of mine have a small cottage that consists of 1 x bedroom, 1 x bathroom, 1 x kitchen & 1 x Lounge with a small yard that's about a 20 or 25 minute drive from Figueiro Dos Vinhos and a 10-15 minute drive from Castenheira da Pera if that's any use?

I'm not sure how much rent they charge but E300 per month plus gas & electricity rings a bell.

Send me a PM if you need their contact details.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

If you moved your dates forward you would stand more chance of negotiating a better price for a longer term rental end August/Spt still high season


----------

